# Gaff sizes



## Reel EmergenSea (Jan 31, 2008)

Need some help with gaff hook sizes...

I'm planning on getting 2 six foot aftcos

Type of fishing I do: bottom, king, tuna

any recommendations?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally like to have 3 gaffs on board but ifI had to choose between 2:

For tuna and other bigger fish, 6' with a 4" hook

For bottom, kings, etc. I like a more "homemade" style fiberglass gaff 4-7' (depending on preference) with a wrapped cord grip and a 12/0 stainless hook. The smaller hook penetrates easier and will go through scales on snapper and triggers. That smaller hook also doesn't tear as much meat up.Some tackle shops sell them or you can make one yourself. These are also a lot cheaper usually.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to ask about gaffing snapper and trigger fish. I have only gaffed a dozen or so snapper in my life, they were big fish. So I have to ask why gaff a 20 inch snapper??? I don't think triggers get big enough to worry about gaffing. Why ruin what little meat is there??



Kim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't gaff a 20 inch snapper, never said anything about that. I generally don't gaff triggers either. I guess I was pointing out the advantages of having a smaller hook should you gaff something with a tough hide or small scales. I gaff a lot of big snapper cause half the boats I'm on don't have a net and if you are high off the water you don't want to swing a 20+lb snapper over or bruise ribs trying to grab under his gills


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

just my personal opinion but for skinny kings and smaller fish I prefer a 2" gaff- 6 ft handle and for tuna I prefer a 4" gaff - 6 ft handle

A 2" throat on the gaff may seem too small but when you're boating a snake king, there isn't the chance that a larger gaff width would "cradle" the fish instead of penetrate the meat. Another plus is if you have a crewmember who is inexperienced at gaffing, the 2" throat increases the chance that the dumbass will gaff it instead of just flailing away ineffectually. 

Catch-All (ex-dumbass)


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *CATCH-ALL (11/8/2009)*just my personal opinion but for skinny kings and smaller fish I prefer a 2" gaff- 6 ft handle and for tuna I prefer a 4" gaff - 6 ft handle




Right on target. Here in NC we do have some very big tunas (ie 400lbs) and I like a 5" for those, but 2" and 4" for the general use is very good. I have been known to grab for the 5" on big wahoos though. It makes them really docile, when you don't have a tuna door to slide them through.


----------

